# City cites Pitbull Owner's Dogs, rejects appeal



## StephenV (Jan 16, 2006)

Atlantic Beach Commission rejects pit bull owners' appeal of nuisance finding | jacksonville.com

Be sure to look at the additional photos and read the captions. 
Note the anger on the neighbors faces who testified against the owner and the owner's grief.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I think 3 years and 20 citations are enough chances to show you're going to do the right thing


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

wow. Very sad. I do like that the mayor added the fault was not dogs but irresponsible owner.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with that article. I imagine most pittie advocates (at least my close friends who are members/founders/leaders of local pit bull advocacy groups) would also find that to be fair and just. Blame was expressly dealt to the owner. The owner failed to contain and deal with the dogs with 20 citations. Plenty of opportunity.

Just one more example of how important it is to WORK your dog, especially if it is a breed (like ours, or like pit bull type dogs) that often ends up on dangerous dog lists. My dog has multiple accomplishments to prove she is no nuisance to the public- INCLUDING being an approved "ambassador" dog with my local pit bull advocacy group. 

This kind of thing is really important to me. With GSDs being so wildly popular (what is it- 2nd most registered breed with the AKC?) I sincerely believe that ten years or so from now, GSDs will once again start being regularly placed on dangerous dog lists and singled out with BSL. One good thing about the current pit bull situation is their ever ongoing fit against BSL and enactment of legislation that judges the dog individually in the absence of breed bias. I know my local advocacy groups were _instrumental_ in the founding of Indianapolis's current dangerous dog laws, which are very fair and not biased to breed. Even still- where the heck are all those GSDs coming from? And what the heck are all those GSD owners doing with their dogs?? The popularity will almost certianly come back to bite the breed in the butt... I'm doing my best and my part to be a responsible owner and ambassador for the breed. It may just pay off one day!!









(Fat Head was taking a break from the kissing booth, so Pimg filled in)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And that is exactly why I safely contain my dogs. If we are in the frontyard, I am always with them. I can look into any direction and see a dog coming and when I do see someone walking their dogs, I put them back inside, wait until they passed by and then go back outside or we go into the backyard. 

That is why I don't want them to bark at any frickin thing. The Shepherds are good, the Mal, not so much. She barks at anything that moves because her previous owner loved that. I hate it. I can't have a dog constantly barking and it's a work in the progress and she has gotten a lot better. 

That is why I always tell my neighbors to let me know if they have concerns or if they bark excessively when I'm gone. I want to know what's going on so I can fix it. 

So far, no complaints, no citations and our Mail Lady gave us a compliment yesterday. I was out working Nala off leash and the mail lady walked on the property and she walked up to the lady. She even remembered Nala's name and greeted her "Hello Nala, we like the good dogs."

I can't imagine having 20 citations in 3 years and then fall apart because the neighborhood has had it with my dogs. 
If I have three Pit Bulls, or like in our case, 3 Shepherds and one Mal, then I have to take precautions. We all know how the public feels and each of us is an advocate for big dogs and I don't care what the breed is. Especially Pits, Shepherds, Dobermans, Rottweilers, Mastiffs, Presas, Boxers... etc. 
They all fall into the big dangerous dog breed category and we all have to look out for each other. 

This is just plain insane. How can someone be SO **** BLIND to what is going on right in front of her!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

StephenV said:


> Be sure to look at the additional photos and read the captions.
> Note the anger on the neighbors faces who testified against the owner and the owner's grief.


All of which could have been avoided if she kept her dogs out of trouble.

Hopefully the ruling is a wake up call, but with this being such a long term issue, I doubt it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think I must have missed something. With 20 citations, they are getting what amounts to a slap on the wrist, and they're acting shocked and grieved? In my neck of the woods, those dogs would have been seized (and possibly euth'd), and the owners prosecuted and fined, after the third citation.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Freestep said:


> I think I must have missed something. With 20 citations, they are getting what amounts to a slap on the wrist, and they're acting shocked and grieved? In my neck of the woods, those dogs would have been seized (and possibly euth'd), and the owners prosecuted and fined, after the third citation.


I am feeling the same way. Sure the neighbors are ticked. I would be. What is the city waiting for, the dogs to KILL someone. Then, they will do something about it??? Now I understand that all pitties are not killers, and dog aggression and people aggression are very different things. But when 3 pit bulls are owned by someone totally irresponsible, that is a recipe for trouble. 

These dogs have acted like dogs up to this point, and have had a minor incident with a dog. But she has demonstrated a total lack of caring for her dogs. She should have a choice: dogs be relinquished to a rescue organization for pit bulls, or she must have them euthanized. She should be fined and she should be prevented from owning a dog for a period of time, like two years. 

I am sorry, but I just do not have any tolerance for this level or irresponsibility. If you love dogs, and particularly formidable dogs, you should be mad as a hornet at this woman.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I do not feel sorry for this woman at all. She should be thanking her lucky stars her dogs were not impounded and PTS. What an idiot.


----------



## shamsher (Nov 26, 2012)

its very bed think


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I hope that the young woman wakes up. At the same time, I know that neighbors can be inconsistent. I remember renting a basement apartment. The upstairs tenants had told me they had no problem with my dog. Less than a week later, the landlord said they were frightened of him and demanded I get him off the premises. (I might have had 24 hours to arrange that - it wasn't long.)

People don't always think clearly, people don't always state their case to their neighbors clearly, people don't always hear what other people are saying or trying to say. Communication is imperfect, so are people. 

[I was young once - it was a long time ago! But I still remember some of it... ]


----------

